# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  كنتي بالسوق وفجأة طاح الغطا ....

## النظره البريئه

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


كيفكم .....؟



كنتي بالسوق او بأي مكان عام
وبكل ثقه تمشين فجأه طاح غطاك 

اختاري من 1 الى 19
وشوفي وش قالو عنك
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7






1- يازينها الغطا ظالمها 

2- بسم الله وش ذي 

3- شينه 

4- ابخطبها يمه 

5- يا زين شغالتنا عندها 

6- ياما تحت البراقع ضفادع 

7- احلى من القمر 

8 - يا لبى هالملامح 

9- رجعي غطاك يرحم والديك 

10- دنيا بلا وجهك تراها خساره 


11- متأكدين انها بنت ؟!! 


12- شفايفها مطبات !! 

13- يالبى قلبها 

14- وش هالزين ماشاء الله 

15- وش هالشين !!! 

16- حلوه ماشاء الله 

17- وش ذا ماصار مكياج حشى قنااع !! 

18- ماشفت احلى منها 

19- الله لا يبلانا*

*وكل بنوتة توتة تقلي وش طلع لها من النتائج 
يالله بسرعة 

*

----------


## noor al zahra

_7- احلى من القمر 
 >> احم احم هههههه_

_يسلمو يالغلا_

----------


## حلاالكون

*14- وش هالزين ماشاء الله* 
 :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:

----------


## آهات حنونه

17- وش ذا ماصار مكياج حشى قنااع !! 

*لا والله ماصار ولله الحمد*

*بس انا ماحط ميكب في السوق* 

يسلمو

----------


## النظره البريئه

هع
شاكره لكم ع التواجد العطر
ربي يوفقكم

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*8 - يا لبى هالملامح* 
*هههههههه حركآت طلع لي شي حليو >> سكتي بس* 

*يعطيك ربي الف عافيه غنآتي نظوورهـ,,*

*موفقه لكل خيير وعسسآك ع القووهـ*

*سي يآآ,,*

*][عششووق.. ][*

----------


## النظره البريئه

هع

اي حلو 

لانك حلوه

يسلمو ع التواجد العطر

----------


## قطعة سكر

18- ماشفت احلى منها 

احم احم
اكيد سكوره حلوه <<<<  يلا عاد 
يسلمووو 
لاعدمنا جديدك *__^

----------


## النظره البريئه

هع
اي
اكيد
حلو
يعطيك العافيه ع التواجد العطر

----------


## اسيرة شوق

14- وش هالزين ماشاء الله




ولو أني مـاأتغــطى :]


يعطيك العـافيه 

تحياتي

----------


## النظره البريئه

نورتي بتواجدكي
يعطيك العافيه ع التواااجد الكريم
ربي يوفقك

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

7/احلى من القمر :embarrest: 
تسلمين النظره انتي الي احلى من القمرياغناتيي :toung: 
موفقه لكل خيير وصلاح
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## دمعة على السطور

بسم الله عليي يااارب

ههههههههههههههه

يعطيكم العافية ..والله يسعد أيامكم يارب..

موفقين 

دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## النظره البريئه

> 7/احلى من القمر
> احم احم  
> تسلمين النظره انتي الي احلى من القمرياغناتيي
> ربي يسلمج عيونج الحلوه عيني 
> موفقه لكل خيير وصلاح
> جميعااا يارب
> دمتي بحفظ الرحمن
> ان شاء الله جميعااا عيني



 
اسعدني تواجدج خيوه
ربي يوفقك

----------


## النظره البريئه

> بسم الله عليي يااارب
> 
> 
> ههههههههههههههه
> دوم هالضحكه  
> يعطيكم العافية ..والله يسعد أيامكم يارب.. الله يعافيش جميعاااااااااا
> موفقين 
> الجميع 
> 
> ...



 شاكره لك ع المرور الكريم
ربي يوفقك

----------


## بدويه وأفتخر

10- دنيا بلا وجهك تراها خساره 

وووووو احم احم هههه

يسلمووو 
بننتظر جديدك
:)

تحياتي
لمى

----------


## النظره البريئه

شاكره لك ع المرور الكريم
ربي يوفقك

----------


## fofe

ماا البس غطاا 


بس طلع لي رقم ستة حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام اني ضفدعة اهئ اهئ اهئ

----------


## ward roza <3

*سلام عليكم* 

*1/ يازينها الغطا ظالمها*

----------


## النظره البريئه

شاكره لك ع المرور الكريم
ربي يوفقك

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

18 ماشفت احلى منها .....احم احم طبعا 

خخخخخخخخخخخخ يسلموووووووووووو غناتي على الموضوع الحلووو

----------


## طيف المشاعر

10- دنيا بلا وجهك تراها خساره 

هههههههههههه
يسلمو ع الطرح الحلو

يعطيك العافيه 
دمت بود

----------


## ام الاقمار

10- دنيا بلا وجهك تراها خساره

----------


## أموله

18- ماشفت احلى منها 



يسلموووو

----------


## المميزة

13- يالبى قلبها 

يعطيك العافية

----------


## الباسمي

مشكورين على الطرح

----------

